# Heimdall



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/

Does anyone have experience with it? I ask because I am on a Mac running OSX 10.7 Lion and will eventually modify my phone but want to run it in stock form for a while. Coming from the DX never had any issues using Terminal to root and what not and everything else was done in CWR, and since I am new to the whole Samsung experience and see that ODIN is everyone's fall back for these phones which is unfortunate because ODIN is Windows only. So just want to see people's experiences with it, thanks.


----------



## _aa_ (Jul 8, 2012)

I can tell you that I tried to install recovery with heimdall 1.3.2 and 1.3.1 in Ubuntu on my Sprint SGS3 with no success. I receive a protocol error. Apparently heimdall 1.3.2 is broken with SGS3 and some other devices.

If you do try and have success, please let me know.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugh outlook does not look good. Guess I will wait and see but will keep you informed _aa_.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

I needs to use heimdall as well. Ubuntu.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

